# Mehr passende Artikel und Qualität bitte.



## myxir21 (4. März 2015)

Hallo,

Obwohl Buffed ja eigentlich eine Page für Online Spiele sein soll, vermisse ich das in letzter Zeit doch spürbar. Wenn ich so die News anschaue, sehe ich da vor allem Werbung, Querverlinkte Artikel zu Singleplayerspiele, Hardwarenews, Langweilige "Die 10 irgendwas" Sammelartikel und wow News. Ich vermisse immer mehr die Breite. News zu wirklichen Onlinespiele abseits von Wow findet man praktisch keine mehr, oder deutlich verspätet.

Buffed war mal meine erste Anlaufstelle für MMO News, mittlerweile haben aber andere Pages wie mein-mmo Buffed deutlich den Rang abgelaufen.

Man erkennt dies übrigens auch an den Kommentaren unter den News. Viele News bleiben kommentarlos. Noch vor einem Jahr gab es lebhafte Diskussionen unter vielen Artikeln.

Also daher. Bitte wieder mehr Fokus auf die Kernkompetenz, oder Buffed komplett in PcGames integrieren. So wie jetzt macht es keinen wirklichen Sinn.


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. März 2015)

Deine Kritik in allen Ehren, aber aktuell sehe ich auf der Seite hauptsächlich nur MMO / Multiplayer News.

 

FF14, WoW, GW2, DayZ, Warframe, etc.

 

Ein Artikel zur CPU-Beratung

 

Aber vielleicht liegt das auch am neuen Design


----------



## myxir21 (4. März 2015)

Das liegt jetzt am neuen Design. Vor zwei Stunden sah das noch deutlich anders aus. Und es war ha keine einmalige Bestandesaufnahme


----------



## Derulu (4. März 2015)

Viele News bleiben kommentarlos. Noch vor einem Jahr gab es lebhafte Diskussionen unter vielen Artikeln. 
 

Dahingehend muss ich, als sehr aktiv dort (KchKch^^) festhalten: Dies wäre mir in keinster Weise aufgefallen. Wo es tatsächlich wenige Diskussionen gibt, sind die reinen Videothreads. Alles andere liegt oftmals auch am derzeitigen Interesse für das jeweilige Thema bzw. der fehlenden "Aufreger" diesbzeüglich


----------

